# Catfish eat the darndest things



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

While cleaning a mess of Channel Cats yesterday look what I found -For those not versed on sifting through Fish guts..These are the scales from a giant Buffalo Sucker obviously way way to large for this 8 pound Cat to eat in a gulp


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting, and gross. I guess buffalo would make great cutbait then

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

